# Craft Stove, new to the game!



## Mercurydollar (Jan 12, 2018)

i bought a home here in Indiana and had a interior fireplace with a craft stove insert. My question is how can I make this work safely and efficiently?


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2018)

A picture would help, but if this is the old style Craft stove then this insert will never be very efficient and probably is a slammer install which is no longer legal. A slammer is a stove that is just inserted into the fireplace with no connection to the flue. The back of the insert will have a large rectangular slot that dumps into the fireplace. The insert would need an insulated stainless steel liner installed after a thorough chimney and fireplace cleaning. My guess is that it would need an 8" liner which may not fit in the current chimney. And the insert would need a transition box to go from the rectangle to round liner. That is if there is enough room in the fireplace to accommodate the transition. 

The question one has to ask is if it's really worth investing in the old box versus investing in a smaller 6" insulated liner for a modern EPA stove that will be much more efficient, burn way cleaner, use less wood and will provide a great fire view.


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the old craft stove also a pic of the back that probably needs the rectangular to round adapter. The other pics are of the old damper inside my fireplace. The last pic is after cutting it out the possibly getting and SS liners down the chimney to the stove. What do you recommend?


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2018)

If it were me I would sell the stove and put in a modern stove for the reasons explained above.   But some folks love these old stoves and that's ok, if it can be made to work safely. You'll have to start by measuring the chimney tile liner dimensions above the smoke chamber to see what will fit. If it's a 12x12  the bigger liner should fit ok unless there are confounding factors like a change in dimension, an offset, etc.. Then you need to figure out if there us a stock rect. to round adapter available or if one has to be custom made. 

Is the rect. flue opening on the top of the stove or on a sloped rear side? What is the size of the flue exit hole?


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 12, 2018)

begreen said:


> If it were me I would sell the stove and put in a modern stove for the reasons explained above.   But some folks love these old stoves and that's ok, if it can be made to work safely. You'll have to start by measuring the chimney tile liner dimensions above the smoke chamber to see what will fit. If it's a 12x12  the bigger liner should fit ok unless there are confounding factors like a change in dimension, an offset, etc.. Then you need to figure out if there us a stock rect. to round adapter available or if one has to be custom made.
> 
> Is the rect. flue opening on the top of the stove or on a sloped rear side? What is the size of the flue exit hole?


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 12, 2018)

The flue exit on the stove is 15.5” x 6.5” and 2” deep. It’s on the top back side of the stove. My chimney is approximately 12.5’ from top to top of the stove. 10.5”x10.5” wide.


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 13, 2018)

Any recommendations on that new stove? I have a 2000sq foot home. The opening on the fireplace is 35” wide 30” tall and 22” deep.


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes, that might need a custom adapter, probably with a gasketed seal on the vertical face. 

That's a big fireplace. There are many options, it depends on the looks and features you want and the budget. 

Is this a one or two story chimney?


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 13, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yes, that might need a custom adapter, probably with a gasketed seal on the vertical face.
> 
> That's a big fireplace. There are many options, it depends on the looks and features you want and the budget.
> 
> Is this a one or two story chimney?


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 13, 2018)

It’s a one story chimney. I really would like something that could heat the entire home. I’ve looked the cheap ones at menards and tractor supply. I’ve also look at the expensive one such as the Vermont and blaze king models…which i really liked. Is there something in between that has quality,dependability,efficiency,durability and price.


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 13, 2018)

Would it be silly to buy a blaze king princess for my first insert and not having the knowledge of an experienced burner?


----------



## Alpine1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Not at all! BK products are stupid easy to operate, if properly installed (but every wood burning appliance must be installed properly!)
Don’t let the cat thing fool you, a BK insert just needs to be filled with dry wood, start the fire, wait for active cat then shut the bypass and enjoy the magic of the thermostat. That’s all.


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 13, 2018)

Alpine1 said:


> Not at all! BK products are stupid easy to operate, if properly installed (but every wood burning appliance must be installed properly!)
> Don’t let the cat thing fool you, a BK insert just needs to be filled with dry wood, start the fire, wait for active cat then shut the bypass and enjoy the magic of the thermostat. That’s all.


----------



## Mercurydollar (Jan 13, 2018)

Do they sell directly to the customer? How much should expect to pay for one?


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2018)

With the short chimney a Pacific Energy Summit insert or an Enviro Kodiak 1700 might work better. They will be more tolerant of the lower draft.


----------

